# Corvette 5 Speed Pie Plate



## hatz4katz (May 16, 2019)

I remember discussion here about re-pop Corvette 5 speed pie plate / spoke protector. Did anything ever come of this?  I'm looking for either a small or large pie plate. 
Thank you.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 16, 2019)

GT will know but I don't think it happened


----------



## island schwinn (May 16, 2019)

Never materialized.


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2019)

Dave, AKA popmachines was all set to have them made but we couldn't get enough commitments.

If you're not really stuck on using the correct plate, there is a seller that has a boat load of the later one year only 1963 slotted protectors. These were used on the 1963 10 speeds when the freewheel went to a 14-28 Atom and it's 4.75" verses the 4.25". Here's the listing. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232201711857
I have one on my early 62 and the teeth on the 25T gear go slightly past the beginning of the raised outer rim.


----------



## island schwinn (May 16, 2019)

I have one of the NOS slotted plates if you need.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 16, 2019)

You sneaky bastard...*respectfully of course*...when did you get that blue beast?


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2019)

Pantmaker said:


> You sneaky bastard...*respectfully of course*...when did you get that blue beast?





Sneaky? I've been whoring pictures of that beast all over town for 9 years now.    She was my second one and we still get along.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 17, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Sneaky? I've been whoring pictures of that beast all over town for 9 years now.    She was my second one and we still get along.



Im an idiot...it's all coming back to me now.


----------



## hatz4katz (May 18, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> I have one of the NOS slotted plates if you need.



PM'd you


----------



## island schwinn (May 18, 2019)

PM back at ya.


----------



## hatz4katz (May 20, 2019)

Thank you all for the help and advice with locating a new pie plate and the 5 speed freewheel removal (previous post).  Great site, great people!


----------



## island schwinn (May 20, 2019)

hatz4katz said:


> Thank you all for the help and advice with locating a new pie plate and the 5 speed freewheel removal (previous post).  Great site, great people!



Sent a message just now.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 1, 2021)

Here is a picture of the hard to find aluminum pie plate / spoke protector for those 5 speed Corvettes


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 1, 2021)

There's one listed for sale in classifieds.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 1, 2021)

That's mine for sale. ( Shameless plug )  
Recognize the awesome red carpet? 
It comes with the correct spacer also. 
Greg


----------



## Tim s (Mar 3, 2021)

GTs58, I am always impressed with your Schwinn knowledge and also many of the other members here on the CABE. Just curious as to how many 5 speed corvettes you have and it would be cool to see pics of them. Tim


----------

